#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Контакты >  > > >  >  > Буддийские центры >  > > >  >  >  Ньингмапинские центры в Санкт-Петербурге?

## Джнянаваджра

А вот граждане может знают - где в Вавилоне-на-Неве собираются уважаемые последователи веры древлеваджраянской? 
Что-то не нашёл адресов центров/конспиративных квартир на форуме.

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Пема Дролкар

Рипа http://ripasangha.ru/about/

----------

Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013)

----------


## Нэко Дорчже

Ученики Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - "Дзогчен дудул чолинг":
http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19308

----------

Pedma Kalzang (18.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Ученики Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - "Дзогчен дудул чолинг":
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19308


Оххо) Идти всего три минуты!) Отлично)

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------


## Pedma Kalzang

> Ученики Раняк Патрула Ринпоче - "Дзогчен дудул чолинг":
> http://board.buddhist.ru/showthread.php?t=19308


Там и ученики братьев Кхенпо собираются. Практикуют вместе.

----------

Pema Sonam (18.10.2013), Джнянаваджра (18.10.2013), Цхултрим Тращи (18.10.2013)

----------

